# Quickpark not picking up at Terminal 2, Dublin Airport



## riddles (27 Feb 2011)

I passed through the white elephant of T2 friday coming back from Germany.  I asked the DAA where the bus to quickpark picks up from T2 and he directed me down an escalator.  There I waited for 10 minutes and there was no bus - i asked another DAA person and forwarded me to T1.  very frustrating if you have travelled half the day and still have a big drive.  

I contacted quickpark and asked why there was no sign at the entrance and was told there are signs on the bus which is pointless you are not going to hop off the bus and get the car and try another car park as there is simply not time.

Just a heads up - if you are coming home through T2 dont bother with quickpark.


----------



## gipimann (27 Feb 2011)

It's the same with Bus Eireann services - pickup and drop-off is in the coach park which is closest to T1, it's up to the individual driver whether he will drop off at the bus stop outside T2.

It isn't a long walk from T2 to T1, but if timing is short, it can be a walk too far!

Do DAA car park buses (for the red, green and blue parks) pick up from T2?


----------



## Hillsalt (27 Feb 2011)

Thanks for tip off.


----------



## polo1 (27 Feb 2011)

DAA drop off but dont pick up.. VERY frustrating in my opinion


----------



## Romulan (27 Feb 2011)

They all depart from the same area which is about mid way between the terminals.

Signage is appalling though.


----------



## TheShark (28 Feb 2011)

gipimann said:


> Do DAA car park buses (for the red, green and blue parks) pick up from T2?


I travelled on a day-trip to Liverpool on Saturday and parked in the DAA Red Car Park , the transfer bus stopped at T2 on the way to T1 but when I returned that evening the bus went direct from T1 to the Red Car Park so I would assume that if you arrive at T2 and are going to the Red Car Park you would have to wait at the bus stop at T2 for a bus to T1 then transfer to the 1st bus departing for the car park.


----------

